# Updated pic of Jasper My Mini Mancha Buck



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I bought Jasper when he was 3 months old I have had him now for almost close to 4 1/2 months old so he is roughly 7 months old I have to check his birth date to see when he was born i totally forgot when he was born I have his paper work some where L O L. 

at first he was stand offish and scared of me then a week or so he becomes this amazing sweet heart of a buck. 

I will buy my goats from this breeder always I love her goats colors and markings and udders so she will get my service every time. 

But here he is roughly 7 months old now and the most sweetest buck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

thanks. whoops he is not almost 7 months old he is almost 6 months old. he is roughly 5 1/2 months old as of this month Man i hate it when i get the dates mixed up L O L but oh well it happens.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He's beautiful! Does he have blue eyes? I have a blue-eyed little Mini-Lamancha buckling too. He's only 4 months old though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> He's beautiful! Does he have blue eyes? I have a blue-eyed little Mini-Lamancha buckling too. He's only 4 months old though.


yes he has very icy Blue eye's both his parents had them to that is what i love about him and how sweet his temperament is with the entire family.


----------

